
Crossrail: The End of the Beginning - edward
http://www.londonreconnections.com/2015/crossrail-end-beginning/
======
teh_klev
As someone who has an amateur interest in how modern British railways operate
I found this a thoroughly enjoyable read.

If you like this kinda thing then I can recommend RAIL Magazine [0], comes out
fortnightly (I have a regular order at my local paper shop) and is packed with
all sorts of technical goodies about rail ops in the UK and has nice pictures
as well :)

[http://www.railmagazine.com/](http://www.railmagazine.com/)

~~~
foz
Thanks for the tip, I love rail magazines. In Switzerland, I subscribe to
Railway Update [0] which is produced every two months and covers Swiss rails
news as well as Europe and Asia (as related to European trains). They have
great analysis of new planning, recent accidents, and deep tech discussions.

[0] [http://www.minirex.ch/railway-update.aspx](http://www.minirex.ch/railway-
update.aspx)

------
bencollier49
"...the problem of no toilet on board..."

That really surprised me. They're running a service from Reading out to
Shenfield with no loo. I'd have thought things could get quite urgent under
those circumstances.

~~~
jsingleton
London Overground doesn't have toilets on train. Better this than just dumping
it straight onto the track like a lot of the existing stock still does. A
vacuum system would be better but then they have to empty them. Less space to
fit people in too.

~~~
gadders
The trains on South Eastern in from Kent all have vacuum toilets. It's only a
few train lines that dump waste on to the tracks.

------
crusso
Educational video of what the Crossrail project is with a lot of details on
the Tunnel Boring Machines.

[http://www.crossrail.co.uk/construction/tunnelling/meet-
our-...](http://www.crossrail.co.uk/construction/tunnelling/meet-our-giant-
tunnelling-machines/)

------
jsingleton
Nice article. I thought they missed a trick by not putting a Crossrail station
at London City Airport. See how it goes in 3 years when it opens.

~~~
timthorn
...Or a spur to the West Anglia mainline at Liverpool St/Thameslink at
Farringdon. With those in place there'd be the possibility of direct rail
connectivity between all of Heathrow, Gatwick, Stansted & Luton airports. The
link should already be possible to Southend via Stratford.

------
aembleton
Thanks, that was a rather detailed read.

